# Has Cubase Pro 10 got a preferred number of CPU cores?



## jononotbono (Mar 5, 2019)

Just wondering about CPUs and Cubase. I read somewhere that going above 14 cores with Cubase is a bad idea. Basically I just decided on a CPU for a PC build and there's no point in buying anything unless Cubase is going to be rock solid.

Been thinking a 10 Core is a nice sweet spot but I could be wrong...


----------



## chrisr (Mar 5, 2019)

That limitation went away with CB10, I think Jono. You're good to go beyond that now.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 5, 2019)

chrisr said:


> That limitation went away with CB10, I think Jono. You're good to go beyond that now.



That's great to know. Thanks!


----------



## wbacer (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm running Cubase 10.0.15 on my 18 core i9-9980XE PC / 128 gigs of RAM with no problems.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 5, 2019)

wbacer said:


> I'm running Cubase 10.0.15 on my 18 core
> i9-9980XE PC / 128 gigs of RAM​with no problems.



That CPU looks like a beast!


----------



## wbacer (Mar 5, 2019)

I was running Cubase on my 12 core Mac Pro / 128 gigs of RAM and was using my 10 core PC as a slave. I was not happy with Cubase's performance on my Mac so upgraded the 10 core PC to the 18 core and now I run Cubase and one instance of VEPro on the PC with a second instance of VEPro on my now Mac slave. My current template would have choked with the old setup but now it just purrs along so now I can focus on the music without thinking about the technology.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 5, 2019)

wbacer said:


> I was running Cubase on my 12 core Mac Pro / 128 gigs of RAM and was using my 10 core PC as a slave. I was not happy with Cubase's performance on my Mac so upgraded the 10 core PC to the 18 core and now I run Cubase and one instance of VEPro on the PC with a second instance of VEPro on my now Mac slave. My current template would have choked with the old setup but now it just purrs along so now I can focus on the music without thinking about the technology.



Sounds amazing. Think I might save up for an 18 Core. I plan on doing the exact same thing with the 5,1 Mac Pro. They are designed to be on 24/7 and I might get a few eventually but first things first, a great master computer. Every chart I have looked at has put the 9980XE way in the front. 

Is each core overclocked?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 5, 2019)

wbacer said:


> I was running Cubase on my 12 core Mac Pro / 128 gigs of RAM and was using my 10 core PC as a slave. I was not happy with Cubase's performance on my Mac so upgraded the 10 core PC to the 18 core and now I run Cubase and one instance of VEPro on the PC with a second instance of VEPro on my now Mac slave. My current template would have choked with the old setup but now it just purrs along so now I can focus on the music without thinking about the technology.


Did you run your 12-Core MP on Windows at any point to check the performance?
Because I have put Windows 10 on mine and the performance is noticeable!


----------



## URL (Mar 5, 2019)

I run 14-core and very nice Cpu in win 10 V 1809 CB10, lovely pair


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 5, 2019)

What tracks and voices counts at which buffer settings and VEpro multipliers are you guys with the multi core systems running?
From what know, those kinds of systems should run lots of sample voices nicely, as long as they run with not to low buffer settings and no CPU hog is involved.
But some Uhe Diva tracks on the other hand can easily bring the same system to its knees. For these an i9 9900k is working way better. can you confirm that? I am looking to build a new slave pc, soon.


----------



## wbacer (Mar 5, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Sounds amazing. Think I might save up for an 18 Core. I plan on doing the exact same thing with the 5,1 Mac Pro. They are designed to be on 24/7 and I might get a few eventually but first things first, a great master computer. Every chart I have looked at has put the 9980XE way in the front.
> 
> Is each core overclocked?


I had the computer built for me so my understanding is that it's set to XMP so it's optimized automatically.


----------



## wbacer (Mar 5, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Did you run your 12-Core MP on Windows at any point to check the performance?
> Because I have put Windows 10 on mine and the performance is noticeable!


No I didn't try running Windows on my Mac. Since I had a PC, I just went with the real thing.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 12, 2019)

wbacer said:


> I was running Cubase on my 12 core Mac Pro / 128 gigs of RAM and was using my 10 core PC as a slave. I was not happy with Cubase's performance on my Mac so upgraded the 10 core PC to the 18 core and now I run Cubase and one instance of VEPro on the PC with a second instance of VEPro on my now Mac slave. My current template would have choked with the old setup but now it just purrs along so now I can focus on the music without thinking about the technology.


I just crossgraded to Cubase 10 pro yesterday. I'm also running he 14-core with 128GB but I'm still rookie status, so composing is still in education mode and projects are small. I see the VEP7 promo deal and I'm wondering if I should just get the thing now and get used to how VEP works? Or don't bother, keep it simpler, and worry about VEP when it's needed. Thing is, I just got the Synchron Steinway, first VSL product ever, and there is some sort of VEP free version that's popping up now that it's installed. Makes me want to just jump in now in same-machine mode and branch out later. I'd save 50 bucks and get a small orchestra patch as a bonus. As a lead software developer at my company and a hopeless early adopter/tech dork, bringing on a new utility isn't a problem, it's just one more thing to buy. What say ye?


----------



## wbacer (Mar 13, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> I just crossgraded to Cubase 10 pro yesterday. I'm also running he 14-core with 128GB but I'm still rookie status, so composing is still in education mode and projects are small. I see the VEP7 promo deal and I'm wondering if I should just get the thing now and get used to how VEP works? Or don't bother, keep it simpler, and worry about VEP when it's needed. Thing is, I just got the Synchron Steinway, first VSL product ever, and there is some sort of VEP free version that's popping up now that it's installed. Makes me want to just jump in now in same-machine mode and branch out later. I'd save 50 bucks and get a small orchestra patch as a bonus. As a lead software developer at my company and a hopeless early adopter/tech dork, bringing on a new utility isn't a problem, it's just one more thing to buy. What say ye?


If your projects are small and your Cubase load times are not too long, start there and see how it goes. As your projects get larger and Cubase load time increases you may want to add VEPro. VEPro 6 works great but no one knows what VEPro 7 will look like or how it will perform.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 13, 2019)

wbacer said:


> If your projects are small and your Cubase load times are not too long, start there and see how it goes. As your projects get larger and Cubase load time increases you may want to add VEPro. VEPro 6 works great but no one knows what VEPro 7 will look like or how it will perform.


True, we all know how v1.0 software works... thx!


----------



## eshanti (Jun 15, 2020)

I also have the 7980xe 128gb Win 10 (originally a Hackintosh but too many problems). I also have a 12 core 2010 MP (so funny, same setup). I just discovered VEpro a few days ago. I mostly do pop/rock and recording, not orchestral stuff, but with CPU intensive VIs sometimes and Acustica plugins. 


I have tested running VEpro on my MP slave with Cubase on Win 10, and then tried VEpro slaved on the Windows machine, and I think I actually get better performance on Windows. I don't forsee needing more VI power than this so I may be able to get away with the single machine, but my realtime meter and avg meter in Cubase with VEpro is VERY low, and VEpro seems to be able to run many more VIs without issue.

It's almost as if I have 2 computers now or have doubled the power of the computer. Goes to show how inefficient Cubase is at organizing these things (has to do with buffer sizes and realtime audio and is similar with all DAWs is my understanding).


----------



## Synetos (Jun 15, 2020)

I am currently running a 5960x/64gb for main Cubase DAW, and 7980XE/128gb for VEP slave. I also run SoundGrid Studio v11, so most of my plugs are offloaded to a SG Extreme server.

I have the 5960x OC to 3.9 on all cores. The 7980XE is OC to 3.8 on all cores. Just using high airflow cases with large CPU fan coolers. Everything is running very cool. 

All my computers are in a different room. My studio is acoustically treated, and super quiet. I am content now...until the next shiny thing comes along to distract me. If Intel wasn't so slow to release CPUs, I might be fiddling and suffering with more gearitis. ha


----------



## eshanti (Jun 15, 2020)

Totally, I consider Ryzen but mine is working well. Sadly, I can't move my computer to another room because I use a simple recording interface that needs to be close to the computer, but I do have a BeQuiet case. I have my CPU delidded and running stable at 4.5ghz on all cores. Waves soundgrid seems pretty cool, but I don't use a lot of Waves plugs.

If necessary I'll run my old 2010 MP as VEP slave, but I actually need more power for plugs than VIs and I think I can just use this one computer.

My pro studio runs a 2019 Mac Pro and Pro Tools HDX in a machine room.


----------



## Chaco74 (Jul 21, 2021)

Do anyone knows how could I solve some troubles running cubase 10.5 on a Ryzen 9 16 cores, but cubase uses mainly one core, so Cubase doesn´t work as it supouses while the CPU isn´t forced at all.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 21, 2021)

Chaco74 said:


> Do anyone knows how could I solve some troubles running cubase 10.5 on a Ryzen 9 16 cores, but cubase uses mainly one core, so Cubase doesn´t work as it supouses while the CPU isn´t forced at all.
> Thanks a lot.


From a user From Steinberg forums….

“Steinberg confirmed and I can also verify the only way to get all the 16 virtual cores to spread even is with ASIO GUARD on…”


----------

